
Deploy a Ghost Blog in 10 Minutes with Giant Swarm - puja108
https://blog.giantswarm.io/deploy-a-ghost-blog-in-10-minutes/
======
jmnicolas
"German privacy laws" : who is going to take this seriously one week after it
was discovered that the BND (German Intelligence) was spying France for the
NSA ?

I'm not targeting Germany here, I believe there's no good guy in this domain.
These secret agencies will always spy no matter what the law says.

~~~
kordless
I agree there are bad actors involved, but we must set intent to make things
better. Making blaming statements "who is going to take this seriously" isn't
going to help matters much, but I hear your frustration.

I would point out that the laws in Germany provide means to protect companies
(in Germany) from disclosing personal information to the intelligence agencies
there. While the BND may be spying on France for the NSA, that doesn't mean
they'd be as ready or able to do that to German company. Not saying they would
or wouldn't, just that it's a different scenario, and one we can't predict
until we have more information.

